# Gobble Gobble



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

2 DSD 's upright hen,half strut jake and a motorized PrettyBoy.Hopefully we can tag out again in 2 days like the last 5 yrs.Couple new calls by FlexTone that sound real sweet.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Relaxed hen with Modified Jake decoy behind her.

Heading out to check properties on Tuesday and possibly setup a ground blind or two so they are there for opening day. Haven't been seeing alot of birds as of yet but don't think they are really spread out a lot due to the cold weather.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

6 Different Hen decoys,2 Primos B-mobiles and 2 Jake Mobiles...All depends on the spot and day on how i set up on them...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck everybody..I Scouted Yesterday and this morning....They are starting to break up from what i noticed this weekend.Lots of Toms out today strutting there stuff...It will be a Quick week of work and then Hollidays starting Wednesday at 4 Pm...Grizz


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait for opener boys!!! Wednesday is going to be another sleepless night.
I've got a B-Mobile, Cabela's Jake, Relaxed Hen and Feeder Hen. I usually only
setup 2 or 3 of them, depends...
Birds here are also starting to break up and spread out. Lots of strutting and 
gobbling. Calling for a cool clear morning for Thursday, hopefully it stays that way!

Good Luck
G-RUSS


----------



## 4weight (Apr 12, 2013)

2 bass pro hens, one feeder and one relaxed. Hopefully the toms will play nice and both my dad and I can punch tags!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm hoping to avoid temptation and decapitating another decoy this year. Good thing those flambeau dekes were cheap!


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck to everyone in the morning! Post up your success threads!!!!!

Milsy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good luck everyone .


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

No birds....... Shot a good coyote this morning though....... Helping out the cause anyways

How's everyone else making out?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

We're out tomorrow morning... can't wait yeehaw!


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of birds out. Didn't seem like they had really broke out of there big flock yet. Had 5 jakes in the dsd's off the start and passed. Had a buddy with me and he really wanted a tom. (He has never shot one). Had one tom come in behind us and walk right around the blind at less then 2 yards and proceed to kick the crap outta of my dsd jake. My buddy arrowed him at 5 yards and the bird went no more then 10 yards before it dropped stone dead. He used a crossbow so not a compound kill but a nice first bird. 9.5 " beard and 7/8" Spurs.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet bird man! Congrats to you & your buddy!
I had an action packed morning however the Longbeard wouldn't commit.
Typical standoff at 75yrds strutting for over an hour. Had 7 different 
Jakes and a bearded hen in the dekes throughout the morning. And a 
button buck literally almost stepped on me! Crazy close! Oh well we're 
taking off for our annual Turkey Trip on Sunday and hunting till Wednesday.
Hopefully I'll have some good pics to post!
Good Luck Boys
G-RUSS


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sat a treestand yesterday. Had a nice jake come in but stayed behind me. Followed up by 3 hens hanging around till 7pm. No toms seen or heard though.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got home..We killed 3 Toms.I Took this one Opening morning at 6:53 am.He Was strutting in a plowed field.I Hit the Mouth call and he made his way over.I Took him at 32 Yards on top of the rail fence,I Figured i probably would never get to kill a Tom off of a Rail fence again in my life.He weighed 21.7 Lbs,Has a 9.5" Beard and 1-1-8th Spurs.My father took a Tom 2 hours later.There were 3 Toms and he took him at 40 Yards.Both are Gun Kills.His was 18.6 Lbs,9" Beard and 1" Spurs.He and 2 Buddies are heading to New York State this week for there annual Turkey Hunt.I will be Bow hunting them the rest of the year.We took 3 Toms from 1 Property this weekend,There are at least half a dozen more there.Hope everyone bags there Bird..Good Luck...Grizz

Browning Bps "NWTF" 12 ga Pump-3.5" Winchester Supreme #5's with a Kicks Gobblin Thunder Choke is what i use for my Turkey gun.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Just got home..We killed 3 Toms.I Took this one Opening morning at 6:53 am.He Was strutting in a plowed field.I Hit the Mouth call and he made his way over.I Took him at 32 Yards on top of the rail fence,I Figured i probably would never get to kill a Tom off of a Rail fence again in my life.He weighed 21.7 Lbs,Has a 9.5" Beard and 1-1-8th Spurs.My father took a Tom 2 hours later.There were 3 Toms and he took him at 40 Yards.Both are Gun Kills.His was 18.6 Lbs,9" Beard and 1" Spurs.He and 2 Buddies are heading to New York State this week for there annual Turkey Hunt.I will be Bow hunting them the rest of the year.We took 3 Toms from 1 Property this weekend,There are at least half a dozen more there.Hope everyone bags there Bird..Good Luck...Grizz
> 
> Browning Bps "NWTF" 12 ga Pump-3.5" Winchester Supreme #5's with a Kicks Gobblin Thunder Choke is what i use for my Turkey gun.


I Cant get the other pics to load right now.Maybe tommorow after work i will try....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are a few more of the pictures from my phone of Opening Day.I am going out for an Hour tommorow morning to check out a spot that i did not Scout or hunt yet.It is only 10 minutes from work..So i figure it will be nice to check out.Anybody have any luck today?..Grizz


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome birds Grizz! I've been out twice and havent even seen a bird! Heard one gobbling 3-400 yards away ...thats it! I reallly need to knock on some farmers doors around Barrie, but I just hate bugging people.

Good luck with the bow!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

fubar79 said:


> Awesome birds Grizz! I've been out twice and havent even seen a bird! Heard one gobbling 3-400 yards away ...thats it! I reallly need to knock on some farmers doors around Barrie, but I just hate bugging people.
> 
> Good luck with the bow!


Maybe if you get a chance you can come back down to the homestead and we can get out for a Hunt sometime...The offer stands....Grizz


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Much appreciated brother! Maybe one day I can get out with you in the beautiful homeland. Don't get out that way too often...its a shame!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

fubar79 said:


> Much appreciated brother! Maybe one day I can get out with you in the beautiful homeland. Don't get out that way too often...its a shame!


When you do,Send me a mesage.We will go for a hunt,Even if its in the fall we can go for a deer hunt,Duck hunt or goose hunt...Good Luck..Grizz


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We shot our limit in 4 days 7 Toms and 1 Jake.2 were doubles, 1 being a Bow/Gun ,my brother shot it wit his PSE 21lbs 9" beard.Gotta love those DSD decoys Quaker Boy calls.Will post some pics later ,very busy trying to get ready to go shoot 3D in California.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is Bill's Tom 21lbs ,9 " beard and 1"spurs and taken with a PSE.


----------

